# Dune 3.5 update



## Pier (Nov 12, 2021)

VST3 version for Apple M1 machines added.
Improved look and feel of the MSEGs.
Maximum polyphony increased from 16 to 24.
Genetics function to create new patches from existing ones.
Support for polyphonic aftertouch via the mod matrix.
New compressor mode, "Punch".
New patches added to the factory library.
Better memory usage. Each new plug-in instance consumes
significantly less memory than v3.4.






Synapse Audio | DUNE 3 has been updated to version 3.5


We have updated DUNE 3 to version 3.5.



www.synapse-audio.com


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 12, 2021)

Oh.. Wow ! 
My favorite VST Synth just got a nice update  DUNE 3.5

@Pier , Thank you so much for the heads up on the update. 

How did you find out about the update ? I didn't get an email from Synapse Audio yet.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Pier (Nov 12, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Oh.. Wow !
> My favorite VST Synth just got a nice update  DUNE 3.5
> 
> @Pier , Thank you so much for the heads up on the update.
> ...


I have magic powers of course!



Nah I saw it on KVR


----------



## Sid Francis (Nov 12, 2021)

Thanks for the info...rushing to the site now!  Dune is my favorite in the meantime. Punch mode for the compressor? OMG how punchy do they want it? haha...


----------



## Sid Francis (Nov 13, 2021)

I can NOT conform this. I also ran the update as admin and none of my playing is buggy now, it is as before and all my sounds are also still there, they only look different due to the new browser: in my "3rd Party Sounds" folder on the first folder tier next to the factory sound the inner subfolders are ignored now. All presets from all subfolders are now listed together, without separating sub folders. This is new but I have to say I even enjoy this new method. In my computer I can see where the sound came from but i have one big list in Dune, nice.


----------



## Brian2112 (Nov 13, 2021)

Sid Francis said:


> I can NOT conform this. I also ran the update as admin and none of my playing is buggy now, it is as before and all my sounds are also still there, they only look different due to the new browser: in my "3rd Party Sounds" folder on the first folder tier next to the factory sound the inner subfolders are ignored now. All presets from all subfolders are now listed together, without separating sub folders. This is new but I have to say I even enjoy this new method. In my computer I can see where the sound came from but i have one big list in Dune, nice.


I shall remove my post then. My user error/Glitch
Thank you Sid!!!!!


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 24, 2021)

My #1 VST Synth keeps getting better


----------

